# Crystallized honey



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've used crystallized honey before without problems. I did warm it first so that I could mix things but the mead turned out great.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Crystallized honey works just as good, it takes just a little longer to dissolve in water, I also use thin honey, cappings and extracting equipment rinsing water for making mead. 

I read somewhere you don't want to boil your must, loses flavor, warming should be fine.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for the answers!


----------

